# Us Army...putting away the uniform



## Karla_atx (May 15, 2008)

So my roommate is a us army vet she just got out of the military and it was time to put her uniform away... i thought i was time for a photoshoot!!
1-





2





3-




4-




5




6-




7


----------



## Antarctican (May 15, 2008)

Excellent series!! I hope you print these off and give them to her, as she is sure to like them.


----------



## Karla_atx (May 15, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Excellent series!! I hope you print these off and give them to her, as she is sure to like them.


thank you! she is still waiting for a few more boxes to ship back so there is still more uniforms to go thru !! (deserts) so i will be taking pics of that too


----------



## Kazoo (May 15, 2008)

I agree with Anty, really like the way you composed #3 & #6. Look forward to your next series.


----------



## SBlanca (May 15, 2008)

great shots


----------



## Dubious Drewski (May 15, 2008)

Nice set.  Number 4 is my favourite, although number 7 suffers from some mediocre composition and exposure.


By the way, who is this woman?  Tell her "Way to go!" from me.

Let's see, an Iraq campaign medal, a Korean Defense medal, a mech/Driver badge, army achievement badge, etc, etc.  This girl did a fine job!


----------



## Karla_atx (May 15, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> Nice set. Number 4 is my favourite, although number 7 suffers from some mediocre composition and exposure.
> 
> 
> By the way, who is this woman? Tell her "Way to go!" from me.
> ...


 

She is my roommate, and yes she did indeed did a wonderfull job protecting our country did 3 tours over seas and was release honorably


----------



## Palakaboy (May 16, 2008)

love those shoes...


----------



## JamesD (May 16, 2008)

Send my respects.  MPs don't get enough.

-JamesD


----------



## Karla_atx (May 16, 2008)

JamesD said:


> Send my respects. MPs don't get enough.
> 
> -JamesD


 
yes thats what she says all the time ...mps dont get enough ...

and about the shoes lol she bought em but never used em ...


----------

